# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mexhit Prenci

## Diabolis

Marrë nga Koha jonë:

KRITIKA, ESTETIKJA DHE JOESTETIKJA 

Mexhit Prenci

"Nje njeri nuk mund te vere re 

dicka qe eshte e bukur apo e 

shemtuar, pa ditur ose pa qene 

i afte per te specifikuar ne 

menyre te sakte aresyen pse "

FRENK SIBLEI

1.

Sipas optikes sime, veprat letrare dhe artistike, gjykohen sipas parametrave artistik, estetik dhe mesazhor. Keto jane tre dimensione te integruara ne njera-tjetren, ne nje unison perfekt ne veprat e klasit te pare.

Cdo dimension ka vecorite dhe specifiken e tij, qe nderthuren me njeri-tjetrin, potencionojne njeri-tjetrin, duke dimensionuar forcen shprehese nga ku burojne kumtet, si elementet me kumunikuese me lexuesin.

Nje harmoni e tille, si vlere estetike, duhet te pershkoje vepren, ate qe ne thelb te saj permban ide te medha njerezore e universale dhe ide e mendime te larmishme, ku e bukura, e madherishmja, tragjikja dhe komikja, jane te integruara dhe formesojne opoziten ndaj se shemtuares dhe se ultes si kategori estetike.

Dimensioni estetik, si jetik per verpen letrare, kerkon domosdo edhe gjykimin profesional te dukurive estetike dhe joestetike, cka kjo eshte dhe objekt i kesaj esseje.

2.

Qe ne krye te heres do te theksoj: jo kushdo mund te gjykoje me kompetence nje veper letrare dhe artistike, pervec kritikes profesiniste te specializuar dhe, shkrimtareve e artisteve mjeshter te medhenj.

Kjo kuptimesi nuk mohon shfaqjen e mendimeve, te ideve, opinioneve, pershtypjeve dhe mbresave te amatoreve te kritikes, sipas nivelit te shijeve te tyre dhe sipas deshires per te komunikuar me nivele te tilla lexuesish, po jo me lexuesin e kualifikuar i cili ka kerkesa te larta.

E theksoj kete per faktin se disa poete, shkrimtare, madje edhe disa amatore te artit dhe letersise edhe pse nuk njohin estetiken, edhe pse nuk njohin llojet e kritikes: simbolike, sociologjike, psikanalitike, stilistike, formaliste, strukturaliste dhe semiologjike, marrin guximin e cartun dhe u japin "leksione mjeshterie" jo vetem shkrimtareve profesioniste po edhe kritikeve profesioniste.



* * * 

Po t'i pyesish ata qe lozin rolin e kritikut: perse " x " veper qe ka vlera minimale e keni vleresuar si veper te nivelit te larte, apo pse vepren " y " qe eshte dinijitoze e keni gjykuar me vlera te kufizuara, do te marrish nje pergjigje te tille: " Keshtu gjykoj une", "Ky eshte mendimi im", " Keshtu me pelqen mua", e te tjera, e te tjera.

3.

Kritikui shquar Bielinski do te thoshte: "Asgje nuk mund te pohohet mbi bazen e tekave personale te ndjenjave spontane, as te bindjeve individuale, gjyqi i takon aresyes dhe jo personit dhe, personi duhet te gjykoje ne emer te aresyes mbarenjerezore"

Kjo, padyshim, therret fjalen e kritikes profesionale, qe perfaqson mendimin dhe gjykimin artistik dhe estetik me te kualifikuar, per percaktimin e vlerave dhe jovlerave. 

4. 

E me qe jemi duke persiatur ne rrafshin e gykimit estetik te vepres letrare, perseri do t'i referohemi Bielinskit per arsyetimet empirike te pelqimit apo mospelqimit te veprave.

"Me pelqen. Nuk me pelqen -do te thoshte Bielinski - mund te thuhet kur eshte fjala per gjellet, vererat, vrapimin e kuajve, te qeneve", cka do te thote se jane gjykime diletante.

Diletantizmi ne letersi, art, kulture, madje edhe ne kritike, po shumohet. Keshtu duke u bere shumice, po nakatos e dreqos vlerat e verteta si ne krijimtari ashtu edhe ne rrafshin e kritikes, sic theksova me lart.

5. 

Pra, edhe ne rrafshin e kritikes, diletantizmi duke qene shumice, me gjykimet inkompetente, katranos estetiken dhe joestetiken e veprave letrare dhe artistike. Kjo dukuri vihet re, sidomos ne perurimet e librave, ne salla ku shoket e miqte e autorit flasin me superlativa, neper panairet e librit, ku te folurit ne pergjithesi, duke sjelle kujtime per jeten e autorit, deshmon paaftesi per te gjykuar konkretisht per vlerat dhe jovlerat estetike te veprave. Madje deklamimet inkompetente: "Ky roman eshte nje kryeveper", " Ky liber poetik eshte me i mire i poezise sone ", "Autori " y " eshte autor i madh dhe pike" e te tjera kesisoj, ku asgje nuk argumentohet, nuk jane gjykime as artistike as estetike, perkundrazi deshmojne dificence profesionale, kulturore madje dhe intelektuale. 

* * * 

Madje disa poetuce e shkrimtaruce, pseudokritike e grafomane, i sheh ne cdo perurim libri dhe veprimtari artistike e kulturore qe ngihen e gagacojne edhe kur s'e kane lexuar librin e, flasin rroma per toma, per gjera te njohura e te ditura, sikur t'ishin para nje auditori provincialesh apo me keq kooperativistesh te djeshem, duke marre rolin e lektorit, edhe kur salla eshte mbushur me profesioniste dhe specialiste te mirfillte, duke qene krejtesisht te paafte per te percaktuar personalen artistike te autorit, vlrat artistike dhe estetike te vepres se tij. 

Kjo rrit kerkesen per domosdoshmerine e gjallerimit te kritikes profesionale, per te moslejuar mediokritetin qe ta beje leshararpi hirearkine e vlerave.

6.

Percaktimi prej kritikes profesionale te elementeve estetike dhe joestetike ne vepren letrare, eshte shume i rendesishem ashtu si dhe percaktimi i vlerave artistike dhe mesazhore. 

Siblei do te thoshte: "Cilesite joestetike mund te vihen re tek cilido me shikim, me te degjuar, me inteligjence normale", ndersa ato estetike sipas tij "kerkojne ushtrimin e shijes, te percaktueshmerise ose te ndjeshmerise, te dallimit ose te vleresimit estetik", cka kurresesi nuk mund ta bejne amatoret, vecse profesionistet.

Libri i estetit Tefik Caushi "Erosi te Kadareja",shquhet pikerisht per percaktimin e asaj qe eshte estetike te vepra e Kadarese, me kompetenca profesionale prej esteti

7. 

Duke vazhduar me Siblein, do te theksojme se cilesite estetike qe kane perfshire te bukuren, formen, harmonine, te madherishmen, te miren dhe te dobishmen, jane pasuruar ne "nje larmi pothuajse te pafund" me terma te tille si : "i hijezuar", "dinamik", "i fuqishem","i gjalle", "delikat", "i rendomte","sentimental", "tragjik", "i hijshem", "i hirshem", "i ndezur"; gjithashtu: "nje kontrast i forte", "krijon tension", "mbart nje kuptim te", "perfshihet sebashku", te cilat Siblei i quan koncepte estetike. Po sic pohon Osvald Hangfling ai i quan joestetike pershkrimet per artin, per permbajtjen,apo kur thuhet: ky roman ka, aq e kaq personazhe, apo novela merret me jeten e klases punetore etj.

. 

8. 

Problematik eshte edhe propagandimi i kesaj corbe vlerash dhe jovlerash ne media. Behet nje propagande amatoreske, ku per cdo liber, shfaqje teatrore. spektakel muzikor, ekspozite te arteve figurtive, te flitet vetem per vlera te larta, shpesh me terma te tille si: "shfaqje e shkeqyer", " humor brilant", "spektakel i magjishem", "artist kolos", "shkrimtar gjigang", madje titulli "i madh" perdoret pa rezerva; por nuk mungon te perdoret edhe vleresimi "gjeni" per artistet e spektakleve, qe merr ngjyra komike e te tjera, e te tjera.

9. 

Kjo ka bere qe shkrimtaret dhe artistet e niveleve te ulta dhe mediokre, t'i besojne te mosbesueshmes, se jane vertete kriues te klasit te pare. Keshtu, disa, kane arritur gjer atje sa ta perjetojne se jane vertete te medhenj. Ketu marrezia e mediokritetit eshte kaq e madhe sa ata te mos pranojne asnje lloje kritike. E, nese ndonje kritik, vazhdon punen e tij duke analizuar e kritikuar veprat e tyre, ata, delirantet medioker, i sulen me taborre shokesh e miqesh, me klane e marifete, duke aktivizuar mjerisht dhe njerezit e familjes,qe ta "hane te gjalle" kritikun qe percakton diagnozen e vepres mediocre e te autorit medioker, duke mos debatuar ne rrafshin e gjykimit artistik dhe estetik, po kush je ti e kush jam une, duke share magjypce mbare e prape, per shkak te paaftesise per te gjykuar dhe debatuar per vlerat dhe jovlerat me profesionalize.

10.

Kritika profesionale nuk duhet te bjere ne kurthin e mediokritetit, qe te merret me amatoret dhe mediokrit, por as nuk duhet te stepet, perkundrazi duhet ta thote me guxim dhe profesionalizem te verteten, per vlerat estetike dhe joestetike te letersise dhe te artit per cilindo. 

Ka ardhur koha te rivleresohen edhe mitet dhe, te cmitizohen pseudomitet. Madje,te vleresohen edhe ata shkrimtare dhe artiste me vlera qe kane mbetur ne hije; te vleresohet krijimtaria e ketyre dhjete viteve te fundit, ku shume te rinj kane hyre pa trokitur ne pallatin e letersise dhe te artit, duke sjelle risi.

Ka ardhur koha qe te vetedijesohen krijuesit, se nuk eshte sasia qe perckaton vlerat, por cilesia. Mund te shkruash edhe njeqind libra dhe te jeshe i diskutueshem: je apo nuk je shkrimtar; ashtu sic me nje poezi Vaso Pasha, apo me dy tre libra Migjeni etj, kane hyre ne pallatin e elites dhe te personaliteteve te letersise dhe te artit te kombit. Urtaku do te thoshte, jo shume e per lum, por pak e sakte. Ndersa mediokerit, i nxjerrin librat si simitet nga furra! Apo kur nje vjershe, e bejne dhe perralle, e bejne dhe tregim, dhe skec, edhe skenar filmi, e cfare s'e bejne. 

* * * 

Kritika profesioniste, duhet ta thote me guxim fjalen, me argumente artistike, estetike dhe mesazhore, duke arritur edhe gjer ne gjykime te illa: eshte apo nuk eshte shkrimtar apo artist " x " krijues. Nje kritike komplekse, e guximshme dhe profesionale eshte koha te gjallerohet dhe te thote fjalen e saj me kompetence. 

Poshte kritika euforike, entuziaste, ekuilibriste dhe diletante qe e bejne lesharapi hierakine e vlerave. 

11.

Vetem kritika komplekse, analitike, qe operon me parametra estetike, artistike dhe kumtore, eshte e afte te beje vleresimin e duhur, te percaktoje vlerat dhe jo vlerat e veprave dhe te krijuesve te tyre. Ka ardhur koha qe kritiket e vertete, aktiv, t'i aktivizojne neper jurira, ne veprimtari artistike (po kjo nuk ndodh sepse ata jane te pakompromentueshem) dhe te menjanojne te sklerozuarit, qofshin kritike apo profesore, te menjanojne sidomos kritike entuziaste qe flasin me supelativa edhe per veprat mediokre, apo ata qe s'jane kritike; ka ardhur koha qe te shpartallohen klanet e jurive qe bashkepunojne me nepunesit e ministrise, duke ndare cmime sipas shoqerise, miqesise, kembimit te cmimeve: kete vit ti mua, vitin tjeter une ty, duke caktuar ne juri ata qe kompromentohen kollaj, qe bejne allishverishe te ulta duke sfiduar vlerat.

12.

Po le te kthehemi perseri te estetikja dhe joestetikja, si kahje orientuese ndaj lexuesit. Per kete po sjell mendimin e Osvald Hangfling : " Nje detyre e madhe e kritikeve eshte misioni i orientimit te njerezve per t'i shikuar gjerat tek ajo qe eshte estetike"

Ketu do te shtoja se po kaq e rendesishme eshte edhe qe te njihet se cila eshte estetike dhe joestetike, nga vete krijuesit, por sidomos nga amatoret dhe kritikuesit qe lozin rolin e kritikut, mbasi pa e njohur joestetiken nuk mund ta braktises, ashtu si pa e njohur estetiken nuk mud ta gjykosh si vlere per t'ua transmetuar te tjereve. 

Jo kushdo mund te shkruaj poezi, jo kushdo mund te shkruaj drama, jo kushdo mund te beje kritike, nese nuk kane talent secili ne fushen e vet

Mjere letersia dhe arti sikur shkrimtari te bente kritikun dhe kritiku shkrimtarin e, mediokrit te percaktonin vlerat dhe jo vlerat si shumice!

Le t'i leme poetet te bejne poezi, romancieret romane, kritiket kritike qe te ecim me profesionalizem ne kahjen e duhur: persosjen e mjeshterise artistike qe te mos mbetemi gjithnje diletante dhe medioker.

----------


## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet, shkrimtari, kritiku i artit, eseist-i Mexhit  Prençi

*Enver Hoxha kryencensurues i letërsisë dhe arteve

Plenumi IV i KQPPSH “vrasës i lirisë krijuese” të shkrimtarëve dhe artisteve.*

Albert ZHOLI                                                                                  

Kohët e fundit ka dalë në qarkullim libri i ri i krtitikut Mexhit Prençi, “DRAMA DHE SPEKTAKLI I NDALUAR”, një vepër që ka ngjallur shumë diskutime. “Çdo kohë vlerëson dhe rivlerëson vetveten të shkuarën, ashtu si e ardhmja vlerëson të tashmen e saj dhe rivlerëson kohën tone”,  thuhet në hyrje të tij.
Sipas Prençit, termi “dramë e ndaluar ’’ është metaforik, ashtu si dhe termat “dramë e izoluar”, “dramë e pezulluar”, “dramë e burgosur” etj., që shprehin të njëjtën kuptimësi: ndërprerjen e marrëdhënieve të veprës me lexuesin dhe publikun (përjashto censuruesit zyrtarë, kritikët e studiuesit fanatikë të partishmërisë proletare dhe luftës së klasvae). Ndalimi i dramës dhe spektaklit  bëhej në çdo rast kur krijuesit synonin a kalonin vijat e bardha të realizmit socialist. Sipas ideologjisë komuniste enveriste, arma më e rrezikshme për letërsinë, artin, dramaturgjinë e teatrin dhe për tërë shoqërinë socialiste, ishin ideologjia dhe arti borgjezo-revizionist dhe “pilulat e helmatisura” të tyre.
Përse kërkohej gjithnje e më shumë e mprehja e vigjilencës revolucionare dhe lufta pa kompromis kundër ndikimeve  e shfaqjeve të huaja?

Gjithçka kishte të bënte me larinë krijuese, me censurën ndaj saj. Kudo duhej të ngriheshin mure ideologjike të pakapërcyeshme dhe vija te bardha…

Ndaj partia theksonte mprehjen e vigjilencës revolucionare dhe lufta pa kompromis kundër ndikimeve shfaqjeve të huaja e qëndrimit liberal ndaj tyre, që proklamonte e zbatonte me dinakëri dhe rreptësi Diktatori i Madh, ishte vetëmbrojtje duke sulmuar, për ta bërë “të domosdoshme” thellimin dhe ashpërsimin e luftës së klasave dhe të partishmërisë proletare. Agresiviteti arriti gjer në ekstrem. Edhe sikur të tentonin autorët vetëm pak më shumë liri krijuese, pak më shumë hapësirë, frymëmarrje apo liberalizëm në krijimtarinë e tyre, ndalimi i dramës dhe i spektaklit ishte i padiskutueshëm dhe masat ndëshkuese ndaj autorëve, gjithashtu.E frikshme dhe e rrezikshme ishte trysnia ndaj lirisë krijuese të dramaturgut, regjisorit, skenografit dhe kritikës teatrore. Drama apo spektakli që etiketoheshin “me ndikime e   shfaqje të huaja borgjezo-revizioniste” akuzoheshin  për shtrembërim dhe nxirje të realitetit “të shndritshëm socialist” dhe dënoheshin bashkë me autorët e tyre, izoloheshin, burgoseshin sipas masës së tejkalimit të vijave të bardha.




Si vepronte diktatura komuniste për ta mbajtur letërsinë dhe artin nën fre?

Kishte krijuar një sistem të rreptë të dukshëm e të padukshëm censurimi, me kritere e hallka të ndryshme për veprën dramaturgjike e spektaklin, për veprat muzikore, për poezinë e prozën që botoheshin, por edhe ato që nuk botoheshin por ishin në sirtaret e redaksive apo të autorëve. Kriteri më i rëndësishëm e parësor i gjykimit të veprës ishte ai ideologjik. Krijimtarinë letraro-artistike duhej ta përshkonte ideologjia komuniste dhe mësimet e direktivat e Diktatorit të Madh, i cili bashkë me diktatorët e vegjël, krijuan një sistem të tërë censurimi të rreptë e të frikshëm, një sistem zinxhir hallkash, që të ndëshkohej cilido krijues që nuk zbatonte parimet e realizmit  socialist, sidomos atë të partishmërisë proletare që duhej ta përshkonte veprën si nje fill i kuq. Ai që shkelte këto parime, bashkë me veprën persekutohej, izolohej po edhe burgosej. Të parët e pësonin guximtarët kokëshkretë, që me dashje kalonin vijat e bardha, por edhe kokëtrashët që padashje binin në grackë. Mbivlerësimi i faktorëve ideologjikë e politikë dhe nënvleftësimi i faktorit artistik e estetik u bë një praktikë rutinore dhe domosdoshmëri në gjykimet e vlerësimet kritike dhe estetike. Asnjë spektakël nuk është ndaluar për dobësi artistike as për skematizëm që u bë sëmundja më e rrezikshme shkatërruese e artit, kur për dobësi e shtrembërime ideologjike janë ndaluar me dhjetra e dhjetra drama, komedi e spektakle, me dhjetra romane, novela, poezi, këngë e piktura. Censura ishte arma më e fuqishme, e fshehtë po edhe e hapët në duar e partisë e të Diktatorit të Madh, - “vrastare e lirisë krijuese”.

Cilat ishin hallkat e censurimit në botime?

            Tre  institucione e botonin dramën: revista “Nëntori” në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe të Artistëve, revistaTeatër” në Shtëpinë e Krijimtarisë Skenike dhe redaksia e poezisë dhe dramës në Shtëpinë Botuese “Naim Frashëri”. Sistemi i censurimit në rrafshin e botimeve ishte më i kufizuar se ai i teatrit. Nëpër shtatë hallka censurimi, kalonte vepra dramaturgjike për t’u miratuar për botim, kur në teatër hallkat kalonin mbi nëntë.

            Hallka e parë në botime ishte redaktori përgjegjës, i cili përzgjidhte dramën, apo komedinë që mendonte se i plotësonte kriteret e botimit. Në revistën “Teatër” që ishte më e specializuara, vinin për botim në fund të viteve ’70 dhe gjatë viteve ’80, nga shtatëdhjetë gjer në njëqindedhjetë drama, komedi, pjesë me një akt, prej të cilave duhej të përzgjidheshin dhe botoheshin nga pesëmbëdhjetë deri në njëzet vepra në vit.   

            Për veprat teatrore me dobësi artistike redaktori përgjegjës u jepte përgjigje autorëve, me shkrim ose me gojë. Vepra nuk i jepej autorit, ruhej në redaksi. Kur kishte gabime ideologjike thirrej autori dhe bisedohej konkretisht me të duke i tërhequr edhe vëmendjen. Kjo praktikë ndiqej edhe në redaksitë e tjera të botimit në revistën “Nëntori” dhe në redaksinë e poezisë e të dramës në Shtëpinë Botuese “Naim Frashëri”. Ndonëse rrallë botonin drama e komedi. Ato jepnin edhe informacione në komitetin e partisë dhe në Komitetin e Kulturës e të Arteve si për rastet që bëheshin objekt  të censurës, shtypit, apo opinioneve të ndryshme, ashtu edhe kur spiunët njëmijëleksha nëpër institucione, informonin me gëzim të madh atje ku kishin shitur veten për njëmijë lekë të pista. Hallka e dytë, ishin recesentët e partishëm, pastaj vinte kolegiumi, organizata e parties, disa pika kyçe censuruese në sistemin ekzekutiv dhe partiak. 

Sipas librit tuaj thelbi i Plenumit IV të KQ PPSH ishte kritika për disa vepra që nxinin e shtrembëronin realitetin socialist, madje  dhe  për masat ndëshkimore. Si është trajtuar kjo në librin tuaj?

            Në prag të Plenumit IV të Zi, i cili do të analizonte dhe jepte detyra për thellimin e luftës kundër ndikimeve e shfaqjeve të huaja edhe për letërsinë e artet, për dramën e teatrin, një ditë rreth orës 12, Kryetari i Komitetit të Kulturës dhe Arteve, Mantho Balla, më merr në telefon dhe më kërkon një listë me emrin e autorëve dhe titujt e veprave me gabime ideologjike që kanë ardhur në redaksi. I them se ne nuk kemi botuar vepra të tilla. “Të pa botuarat”, më thotë. Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve m’i ka dërguar listat me emrat e autorëve dhe të veprave të tyre me ndikime të huaja. Edhe Shtëpia Botuese ”Naim Frashëri”. Është edhe emri yt dhe titulli i dramës tënde “Shoqja K dhe të tjerët”. Ti përse nguron?!… Toni ishte i ashpër. Nënteksti i hidhur. I them se nuk kemi botuar vepra  me gabime  ideologjike, ato që kanë pasur dobësi të tilla ua kam kthyer autorëve me kritikat e nevojshme. Ato nuk kanë rënë në kontakt  me asnjë lexues.  “Ashtu?!... ë-ë-ë...”  Një “ ë ” e zgjatur, e frikkshme, kërcënuese. “Ti, nuk do ta ndihmosh partinë”.  Dhe më mbyll telefonin. U trondita. Megjithëse ishte marrë vendimi më parë, që të largohesha për disa botime me gabime ideologjike, siç e kam shpjeguar në një nga krerët e tjerë. 

Hallka e shtatë e censurimit, cila ishte…?

Hallkë e shtatë e censurimit ishin kritikët më të zellshëm, me përfaqësues të realizmit socialist, me recensionet në shtëpitë botuese dhe me artikujt e shkrimet në shtypin e përditshëm dhe atë letrar... Bënin konkurencë me njëri-tjetrin kush e kush të jetë më i rreptë në gjykimin e veprës sipas realizmit socialist, që të kënaqnin Diktatorin e Madh, diktatorët e vegjël, shefat e censurimit dhe shefat e tyre të punës. Këta bënin kritikë të përgjithshme sipas estetikës markiste-leniniste jo vetëm në rrafshin e prozës dhe të poezisë që mund të ishin specialistë, por edhe në fushat e artit, të teatrit, muzikës e pikturës që kanë specifikë të veçantë. Bënin kritika edhe për muzikën kur nuk njihnin as notat... Po e keqja më e madhe ishte agresiviteti i tyre, si komunistë me teser a pa teser partie, duke kaluar në plan të dytë kritikun. Këta llojë kritikësh ishin më të zellshëm se aparatçikët e partisë dhe censuruesit zyrtarë. Pothuajse të gjithë kemi shkruar sipas socrealizmit, nuk u referohem këtyre,  fjala e të cilëve  nuk kishte as ndikim, as peshë. Kritika u adresohet pëfaqsuesëve më kryesorë të socrealizmit  kiritkë, studjues dhe estetë, siç i kam analizuar në krerë të tjerë të librit, të cilët u tjetërsuan në “Vrasës me pagesë të lirisë krujese”

            Këtë e dëshmon tërbimi i kritikut enverist Razi Brahimi ndaj dramaturgut të ri Fatos Arapi. Duke analizuar rrëfimin dramatik: “Drama e një partizani pa emër” botuar në revistën “Nëntori” nr. 5, 1965 dhe duke rilexuar referatin dhe artikujt e Brahimit për këtë dramë, dhe  dy dramat e tjera të ndaluara ”Rethimi i bardhë” e Naum Priftit, dhe “Dueli” e Qamil Buxhelit, kritikat e rrepta të tij të kujtojnë prokurorët ekstremist, cinik, “kalë karroce”, të diktaturës së asaj kohe dhe aspak kritikun që kërkon të zbulojë vlerat, jovlerat dhe antivlerat e veprës edhe sipas  realizmit socialist.. Brahimi ngazëllehej duke gërrmuar në jovlerat dhe antivlerat sipas pikëvështrimit të tij ideologjik, madje ato i zmadhon, i tjerr e mistifikon, për ta paraqitur autorët si kundërshtar të ideologjisë së partisë, kundërshtar të letërsisë dhe artit të realizmit socialist. Madje edhe shtrembërues i së vërtetës për Luftën Antifshiste Nacional Çlirimtare, bashkë me Buxheli. Një analizë më e  plotë do të botohet në numrin e ardhshëm..

Censura në humor, çfarë mund të përmendni?

Aktori humorist Skënder Sallaku në një shfaqje të estradës së Tiranës, në fillim të viteve ’80, në rubrikën “Grimca humoristike”  rrëfen këtë anekdotë: “Në kohën e Zogut mbi derë të dyqanit lexohej  KASAP dhe brenda gjeje mish, ndërsa sot mbi derë lexon MISH dhe brenda gjen vetëm kasap”. Qeshën të gjithë spektatorët sa u gajasën. Në shfaqje thuhej se ishte dhe Pakurrizori. Qeshi dhe ai me të madhe, duke e marrë si një shaka për shaka, kur anekdota nëpërmjet të qeshurit fshikullonte mungesën e mishit në tregun socialist… dëshmonte varfërinë…

Kështu Pakurrizori pa e vrarë mendjen ia rrëfeu barcoletën edhe Diktatorit të Madh që ta bënte të qeshte. Në fakt qeshi edhe Ai në çast... Por të nesërmen në mbledhjen e Byros Politike, pasi mbaroi të gjitha pikat, u ndal tek pika e fundit “të ndryshme”. Mori pozë teatrale. U ngrys në fytyrë, çka ishte tmerr për ta. Mbrëmë, tha Qoftëlargu (siç e thërriste Profesor Isuf Luzaj, pa ia përmendur emrin) - dëgjova barcoletën e kasapit dhe të mishit. Qesha dhe unë në moment, po jo si budalla… Nuk është për të qeshur, ua  them  u… Ajo është e qeshur e hidhur, me helm, humor negativ, thikë me dy presa që fshihet pas të qeshurit. Na drejtohet ne, udhëheqjes, që të mos jemi syleshë. Koha e Satrapit paska qenë plotepërplot me të mira, koha jonë… reklamuese, gënjeshtare, në vend të mishit që shkruhet në portë përjashta, dyqani brenda na qenka bosh na paska vetëm kasapin… Dhe spektatori qesh. Qesh me neve… Dhe duartroket… Bashkë me ta duartrokasin edhe syleshët, shokët tanë udhëheqës… Qetësi dhe ankth në sallë... Secili prej jush duhet t’i vërë gishtin kokës, të meditojë dhe  të nxjerrë konkluzione mbi karakterin klasor të barcoletave… Dhe të vijë këtu të raportojë. Kaq kisha. Mbledhja mbillet..

----------

